# Ever heard of "PlayBall"?



## William_Wilson (Mar 20, 2012)

While looking for a substrate for my new 70 gal planted tank, I came across something called "PlayBall". Its a "Calcined Diatomaceous Earth Infield Conditioner" that is supposed to be more absorbant and break down more slowly than the calcinated clay infield products like Turface.

Has anybody had any experience with this stuff? Would there be a problem with putting 50 lbs of calcinated diatomaceous earth on the bottom of your aquarium?

I suspect that the calcinating process would alter the basic structure of the diatomaceous earth, but I'm concerned that it may still be too abrasive for use in an environment with bottom-feeders...


----------

